# What Are these Bicycles? Western Flyer?



## Arrington (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello I picked up 2 bicycles today and i am not sure what these are for sure.  I can tell the red and black bike is a western flyer but not sure what model, says something ??? Super   XE? 

The chrome bicycle I have no idea.  Any help appreciated thanks Jason


----------



## Arrington (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2009)

first one is an murray x53 type or jchiggins depending on decals and Im sure some other minor details Im not sure of. The other is a huffy brand bicycle from the 60s not sure of what it might have been could have had a tank


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2009)

might have had a tank on it like this http://media.photobucket.com/image/60%2527s huffy/floydsbuick/HuffyGalaxiee.jpg


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2009)

what in the backround has whitewalls


----------



## Arrington (Oct 20, 2009)

The black bike is marked western flyer has probably x53 super on seat post.  The white walls in the background are on a  1970 chevy short bed pickup all original big block air truck with all options.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 20, 2009)

You don't think the chrome bike might be a late monark?  The rear rack looks older than 60's to me, but i am not sure about these bikes anyway.  The chrome bike came from a neighbor that bought it new and there in there 70's now, just got it out of there shed.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2009)

telling from frame style and the chainring (big clue) is that its a huffy made now it could be a monark badged bike. Monark was bought out later in the 50's I believe and they just used the name kinda like schwinn today when really they are cheap pacific bikes under the name


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2009)

is that luv then


----------



## Fltwd57 (Oct 20, 2009)

The bike in the first pic is indeed a Western Flyer X-53 Super, either '53 or '54.


----------



## ChadB (Oct 22, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> is that luv then




Chevy Luv was a rebadged Isuzu, if I recall correctly (I probably don't)..anyway it was a tiny truck, my dad had a blue one for a very short time in the late 70's. They definitely didn't come with big block V8's.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 22, 2009)

*Chevrolet trucks rock !*



Arrington said:


> The black bike is marked western flyer has probably x53 super on seat post.  The white walls in the background are on a  1970 chevy short bed pickup all original big block air truck with all options.




SUPER CHYENE ? ?

looks like you have 
 bicycle flu. no known cure..
pedaling daily recomended.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 22, 2009)

yes to pedal alley


----------

